# WOOT.....Planar pd7130 :wow:



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

WOOT has a one day deal on the Planar pd7130. $600.
Awesome PJ that is worth three times this much.
I recently bought a Planar pd7060 and it is slightly better than my previous Marantz VP4001.
This 7130 is a step up from the pd7060 with lens shift, better contrast and video processing.
If I had the money I'd sell my 7060 and buy this.

Come to think of it.....anyone interested in a Planar pd7060 just two weeks old for a steal?! PM me.


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree it's a pretty good deal (another 7060 owner here), but there are some differences worth noting before you sell that 7060.

The 7130 doesn't have an HDMI input...HDMI -> DVI-D apapter. Not sure if that will cause any heartburn now or in the future with pure HDMI devices. The max vertical lens shift can't get the lens "outside" of the screen according to the Planar configuration spreadsheet. In a situation like mine, where the top of the screen is limited to 6' from the floor, that would put the body of the projector hanging well into the "head banging" range. It also has an even shorter throw than the 7060. Probably not a big deal, but it's also twice as heavy as the 7060.

-Brent


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

It has more ability to be played with than the 7060, the throw is only 6" closer for a 110" screen.
It is ~500 lumens in best mode compared to the 580 lumens for the 7060.(my Marantz VP4001 was ~410 lumens)(best modes)

DVI is no concern as audio will never be sent to the PJ and DVI can do anything video-wise that HDMI can do, no?


----------



## brent_s (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't say if there are any technical limitations with DVI-D -> HDMI. However, given the frequency of HDMI handshaking problems that get reported for HDMI->HDMI connections, intuitively, it can't help things to throw an adapter in the mix. Hopefully you'll not have any problems since you've already ordered. :clap:

Wasn't trying to talk you or anyone else out of the 7130, but simply wanted to highlight some potential gotchas for anyone that might be momentarily blinded by the amazing price to the point of not recognizing potential issues with fitting it into their environment. 

-Brent


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Well put.
DVI does have less issues with handshakes and I could just run straight DVI, but Iordered a HDMI-DVI adaptor already and it was only $5 shipped from monoprice and returnable if I have issues.

But if this PJ will work for you it will blow away PJ's 2x the cost wit hthe exception of the better Sharps.
My 7060 is slightly better than my Marantz VP4001 and that was favorably compared to the Sharps.
**** of a deal!


----------

